# reloading data for reduced or managed recoil 270 win



## mudfish45 (Jun 29, 2009)

would anyone have the data for reloading reduced or managed recoil ammo for 270 win thanks


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/Youth%20Loads.pdf

These work great!


----------



## mudfish45 (Jun 29, 2009)

thank you so much.i have a 4' 10" 100 lb 17 year old daughter. now she shoots a 270 with 130 grain nosler partitions while hunting.but there abit much for her at the range taking multi shots. again thanks


----------

